# Paper Books VS. Computer Screen



## drealm (Jul 7, 2009)

Which do you prefer reading from? Paper books or computer screens?

I'm beginning to prefer computer screens. 

My reasons:

- I no longer need to hold a book.
- I can enlarge the text.
- I don't need to crane my neck.
- I don't need to sit in unergonomic arrangements to support the book.
- I don't need additional light.
- Bookmarking features are available for PDF's.
- I can copy and past text that I find interesting into my own word doc for notes.
- I can look up definitions of unfamiliar words much quicker.
- More supplementary photos, videos and audio are included since it doesn't cost extra.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I like paper books mostly because my bed is alot more comfortable to read in then sitting in my computer chair. I only buy editions with readable font so straining my eyes is not an issue although there are some advantages of e-books though, but I like having an actual book.
*edit* I forgot to add that I like having a collection too its cool


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I prefer reading paper books. I like to make notes about stuff I read and mark certain sections with sticky notes. I stare at a computer screen all day for work, and reading something on paper seems to be a lot easier on my eyes and I get more reading done that way.

I do own a Kindle though, and I do enjoy it. The e-ink makes it easier on the eyes and it's comfortable to use. It's nice for carrying around loads of books when my backpack space is limited. I also love the search ability. I can still write notes with it too, but it's not as easy as writing in the margin or on a sticky note.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Paper. I'm already on the comp enough.


----------



## DuncanThaw (Jun 19, 2009)

Paper books. I don't just like to read, I like the physical presence -- the feel, the smell, the weight -- of a book. 

Tending to get most of the books I read from the library, it also makes me happy to find little treasures like a forgotten bookmark or note or receipt inside. Sometimes the library receipts are even a nice way to get an indirect book recommendation. Library books or books from used-book shops are my favorites, each has its own history.

Also, staring at a computer screen for too long gives me a headache and makes my eyes feel scratchy.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Paper books


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Paper books, always.


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

Paper books, most certainly. I don't have the patience to read while staring at a computer screen. I do most of my reading while lying in bed, anyway, & that doesn't work all that well with a heavy laptop lol. If I had something like a kindle, etc. I may have different feelings on the subject. I may not hate reading from the screen then. But I'm sure I would still prefer good, old fashioned, books.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Paper books are a little easier on the eyes. I don't need additional time on the computer. Plus they are more portable.


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

I get cravings to read paperbooks.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Paper.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Paper books since the computer gives me a headache.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

I used to like paper better but lately I've been preferring computers.


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

Hyperlinks! Don't have such a useful function in paper books. What, you want to read the endnotes, better stop what you're doing, and flip a bunch of pages, then flip back to where you were before you got sidetracked.

Paper books are nice though.


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

Paper, reading too much on a screen just hurts your eyes and head.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I'd much rather upload a book's information straight to my brain, but since I can't, paper. It's easier on my eyes.


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

Mostly what I read are instructional type books. So I like ahveing a book that I can carry around and get dirty.

Or if I am working on the computer learning somethign new it is nice to have paper to flip through instead of having to alt-tab back and forth between the text and program. I suppose if I had another monitor to keep the text up it wouldnt be so bad.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

I do most of my reading on a computer. But it is nice from time to time to read from a paper/hardback book sitting in bed


----------



## MrShyAndTimid (Jun 28, 2010)

Georgina 22 said:


> I do most of my reading on a computer. But it is nice from time to time to read from a paper/hardback book sitting in bed


I agree. I do most of my reading on computer also, but I always have that "need" or "want" of a paper book. I like to write notes on the page margins, circle and highlight words.


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

Undecided. Computers are far more efficient here, and when you expand it to include things like phones and PDAs more efficient. No wastage, easier to handle text, bookmark, et cetera.

But nothing compares with the feel, the weight and texture of a bound stack of paper. There's an old-fashioned bibliophile here, too, and I buy far more than I should.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Paper books - they are more portable.


----------



## Relaxation (Jul 12, 2010)

It depends on what I'm reading. A novel, I would rather have paperback.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Paper books definitely. The feel, the smell, the turning of the pages. The mere physicality of books just make me feel good. They are also the one thing that I adore that is not computer-ized. Reading novels from the 17 and 1800s the same way that the authors of those books read them, on printed paper, is amazing. Reading the books as the author intended. 

I plan on organizing a terrorist attack on the Nook stands in B&N because they are destroying humanity.


----------



## Too Late for Tea (Jun 22, 2010)

Paper. Easier on the eyes, portable, doesn't need charging. I also find it easier to flip back and forth to re-read.


----------



## penguin runner (Apr 28, 2010)

Love paper books. Kindles and such are nice for being able to have the licenses for 1000's of books in a small volume, but nothing compares to the feel and smell of old school books. I like to use my book reading as an escape from technology. A remnant of simpler times. 
But I keep my paper book buying to a minimal and use it only for my favourite books that I hope to keep forever. (As you never know if a book you have a license for may be revoked for reasons beyond your control). Libraries have good old classics.

But anything that makes reading more accessible to kids is a plus (like the Nintendo DS's new 100 Classic Books game).


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Computer screens cause I can "Ctrl+F" search and find what im looking for in an instant. I can also highlight the words im reading to help with my ADD. Lastly I am able to increase the size of the font so I can read it from my bed if I want.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I'll let my paper book collection speak for itself. I myself am a bookcase.


----------

